# How many trade US based options?



## OptionSIZZLE (1 June 2010)

Hello Traders,

I am interested to see how many trade US based option contracts? If you do, let me know why you prefer trading the US options compared to other markets. If you don't I would also like to know why you don't trade the US. Such as time the US market is open etc. 

Looking forward to the feedback,

Joshua Belanger


----------



## RazzaDazzla (3 June 2010)

I smell a sales pitch coming...


----------



## bilo83 (3 June 2010)

I only trade Australian ETOs with IB. I've considered using US options for liquidity, but don't think ill trade them because: 

-market open times coincide with my normal sleeping patterns 
-no access to equity research and familiarity with US companies in Australia
-USD exposure
-confusing market microstructure with multiple trading venues quoting securities
-overall I'm probably more likely to have an edge trading in the home market


----------



## OptionSIZZLE (4 June 2010)

RazzaDazzla, I follow the rules and not trying being a spammer.

I am just interested in how many actually trade US options compared to their domestic market.


----------



## builder2818 (4 June 2010)

And then are you going to try and pitch Option Sizzle to anyone who says they trade US options or would like to?

"Get Real Time Alerts On Where The "Smart Money" Is Going" or "Are You On The Right Side Of The Trade?"

Wow! only $247 a month, where do I sign up? oh wait, on your website right?


----------



## Seneca60BC (17 June 2010)

yes I trade US options mainly because of liquidity.

cheers.


----------



## rensionurne (3 July 2010)

*How many trade US based options*

greenerwheels wrote:How many projects are too many projects to have going at the same time?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2010)

RazzaDazzla said:


> I smell a sales pitch coming...




Don't I just love google.

A quote about Optionsizzle from Optiosizzle, about Optionsizzle from google.



> OptionSIZZLE is the offers the best professional options traders insight and option market edge. We offer professional insights on what traders are doing ...




Now just go and bugger off mate.

gg


----------



## Topcat (8 July 2010)

They are yanks, fishing in new markets. $249 is on the high side as there are more competitive subscriptions from alternative companies such as leavittbrothers.com $99per/mth or stockbandit.com also $99 per/mth and both offer a service for option power setups.


----------

